# I will bow out of the group gracefully..........



## Old Griz (Apr 6, 2005)

This is my shop... I warned you it was horrible... LOL.. when your 6yr old daughter tells you that the place needs to be organized because she can't find anything you are in trouble... 
I absolutely refuse to show you what is to the left of the picture... the shop section is immaculate compared to the area the blanks and other stuff is in... LOL... I am obviously taking this picture from my wife's side of the garage.. you can walk around there... 
So if this totally insults the fine members here.. I will understand and bow out gracefully... LOL


----------



## rtjw (Apr 6, 2005)

It shows that you are too busy making pens to clean. At least its a good excuse.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 6, 2005)

I love the flypaper rolls hanging from ceiling.LOL We never need them much over here as it`s normally too cold.


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey the only thing I see there that scares me is the gas under the band saw.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaahhhhhh. Makes me feel right at home[]


----------



## jvsank (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom I don't see anything wrong with it other then the gas cans too.


----------



## lkorn (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />This is my shop... I warned you it was horrible... LOL.. when your 6yr old daughter tells you that the place needs to be organized because she can't find anything you are in trouble...
> 
> At least its your daughter and not SWHTM filing the complaints.  YOu can always pay the littleone to stack the rags and sweep up.[8D].


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I have some evidence.  If ghe LOML ever says anything about my shop area, I will simply show her this picture.  NO WAIT, she would probably tell me that when I get it that neat she will quit saying anything.  But Tom, MOVE THE CAN, I don't want to go outside some morning and see Old Griz dropping out of the sky.


----------



## penhead (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Tom, glad you posted the pic...see, I was about to go start cleaning 'my' shop...but now I figure I got a ways to go[][][]


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 6, 2005)

OK First the gas cans do not have gasoline in them.. they are filled with kerosene for the heater... and usually kept outside the shop.. I just filled the heater and did not move them outside yet.. 
Mark, I am surrounded by dairy farms and the fields are constantly drowned in menure for fertilizer.. you need the fly strips... definately need the fly strips... LOL..


----------



## rtjw (Apr 6, 2005)

Oldgriz. I was just looking further at the pic. I have a dust collection system like yours. It COLLECTS on the floor!!!!!


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing but (next time) don't scare me with your subject line!!! (OK who's leaving this time!?!)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeppers. Scares me too. [:0] Tom, put that beautiful [] six year old daughter of yours and gasoline in the same picture in your mind. Betcha find a new place for that gas pronto. Like the shop. I never trust those guys who show off their spotless shops. I think they just use them for showpieces and never make sawdust.[] Also get a kick out of the logs under a bench with sealed ends. I have several like that waiting for me to figure out what to do with them.






> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Hey the only thing I see there that scares me is the gas under the band saw.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 6, 2005)

If you were my client, I would CANCEL your homeowners insurance [B)]
You have a bomb waiting to happen in there and you can't even find it.

I wouldn't care how nice your pens are and if you even gave me one []
Just remember, always go visit your agent, never let him come to the
house!  []


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 6, 2005)

<b>Let me repeat this
The gas cans do not have gasoline in them.. they are filled with kerosene for the heater... and usually kept outside the shop.. I just filled the heater and did not move them outside yet.. I never keep them in the shop for any extended period of time... 
</b>


----------



## bgillespie (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like home. I could work there.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom, my reference was not to the kerosene cans, 
but the other 267 things I could trip or knock over in there []
But hey, that's what spring is for.....[8D]


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish I had that much room to dis-organize!  I am stuck in a 10'X12' shop.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

I've sure seen a lot worse, Tom.  And as for you, Shane...10 x 12?  I've got 6 x 8!  I'm not complaining...I'm not complaining...<b>the he!! I'm not!</b> []


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well Tom, you will not see a picture of what I work in for a long time.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom, not a word about fuel containers!  I don't give a damn what your shop looks like; I just love looking at the work that comes out of it!  I would go trash my shop now (too late, my 19 yr old son is out there right now!) if I thought it would make my pens look like yours!  BTW, you scared the cr** (sorry preacher) out of me too with the "bow out" line.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL Tom now you know why I don't show any pics of my shop, it's very similar to yours.  LOL and I can promise that I ain't puttin them up anytime soon.

Wayne


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 7, 2005)

You have no idea how much you have helped us.
When My wife comes into my shop, now, I simply show her a photo of yours. Thank you, thank you! Just kidding, dont they all look like this at one time or another?
Glenn


----------



## Checked (Apr 7, 2005)

I feel at home looking at the picture.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom, I would feel right at home in your shop!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with your daughter! How on earth you can turn out the beautiful pens that you do in that mess is beyond me!!Tell her that you will make her a special pen if she cleans it up!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 7, 2005)

I tell my principal all the time " if the shop was clean, you would think we never did any work." Students missplaced a pair of pliers and a try square two weeks ago and we found them today. They were under a pile of furniture parts we cut during that time. Thanks for making me feel at home.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 7, 2005)

Well at least the Grizzly is clear. Actually looks like my old shop. the new one I am borrowing would be both halves of yours. 24X24. talk about spoiled.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like a busy place to me, and although I like my dust collection system I will admit the gravity powered models like yours are more reliable.  When my oldest daughter was a little older than yours it became apparent that she was growing into a real organized neat-freak.  She would spend hours in my shop organizing tools and other stuff, and finding every last speck of sawdust.  My wife's sewing area is worse than my shop was even on a bad day, but she kept running off our daughter.  If someone wants to clean for me I am not about to complain!  Now that she is older she still comes out to my new shop and makes sure it is up to her expectations.  See if you can convince your daughter to play the "help dad clean the shop" game, she will enjoy it! Honest!


----------



## Deere41h (Apr 8, 2005)

Tom.... You can sure tell what equipment gets used the most in your shop.  Same as mine.  The great Grizz bandsaw and your lathe.  Keep up making those nice pens.  That's what's really important.  Anybody can have a clean shop but not everybody can make a pen like you.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey, Griz...whatever works for you, just keep making those beautiful pens!

Glenn


----------



## JimGo (Apr 11, 2005)

Lou, I'm jealous...I have 5' or 6'x 3'.  I keep thinking of inviting you, Mike, and some of the other locals over, but we won't fit in my "shop", and the back yard isn't much bigger (typical Northern VA yard)!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 12, 2005)

I hereby vow never to disclose the condition or contents of anyone's shop or workspace!

... but since HE posted it, that's where we worked [].  
<b>THE GAS CANS WERE NOT IN THE SHOP WHEN I WAS THERE!</b>

Like I said before, I felt right at home, and Tom does excellent work.

Look at this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not bad for a piece of fence post, huh?


----------



## mick (Apr 12, 2005)

At least you guys have shops ......right now I'm using the end of Connies garage......pull the shopsmith out on the driveway to work .......push it back in when I'm through. But all thats supposed to change. As soon as I clean out the back room of the garage, we'll move most of her stuff there and I'll build a wall dividing the garage (for dust purposes)Then I'l have half the garage, biggest place I've ever had to work. Now if I just had the whole thing.............


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 12, 2005)

Mick that will all change as soon as Connie realizes how much fun turning is... then she will also realize that cars are meant to be parked in the driveway... Garages are for people who do not know how to work with their hands... LOL
Of course you will also have to get another lathe and tools and build storage for all the wood...etc.. but think of all the quality time you will spend together.. 
Oh and of course you need to put in a decent sound system to listen to Jimmy..


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2005)

Right now I have a 24X24 borrowed space. It's so noice to be on good terms with your Neices and Nephews. bad nes is it is over 20 miles from my house. that is vacation distance for me. I was planning onbuilding a 12X16 shop in our new back yard. problem is I once actually laid out and figured the bare min shop space for me, and it works out to 16X20. well I hae sort of moped and worried about it all winter. finally several of my family members including my wife asked why I was even considering a 12X16 when what I really need is the 16X20. so it looks like my little shop just took a deep breath and swelled. now I just need to start digging the foundation.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2005)

Daniel, your shop will be bigger than most of the rooms in my house!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 12, 2005)

Where else could you get all this static for FREE??  

I keep my gasoline under the grinder, more sparks there. (Yes, this is a joke for those of you who are humor-challenged)

Keep turning pens, the clothes on the saw won't get into the turning lathe so what else matters?


----------



## mick (Apr 12, 2005)

CARS in the garage!!!! Surely you jest! Her garage is slap full of eBay stuff she has bought, traded, or just plain picked up on the side of the road with the intention of selling. Of course not much gets sold cause she's always bring more stuff home and that always seems to get sold first! The side opposite my future shop couldn't have a car parked in it if it was empty, bout 2 years ago she had me build her some really deep shelves to store boxes and boxes of that eBay stuff. The shelves stick out way past the door opening. Her son always say that when he has his own house, he's gonna use his garage for cars, what they were built for. He's not a woodworker......so I didn't argue with him.....lol. I mean it'd be pointless ......right?
The back room where I'm suppose to move all her stuff thats on my side is full of Priority Postal boxes and mailing stuff like bags of peanuts and assorted foam packing. Not to mention the other empty boxes shes stolen out of dumpster all around the city. She says you never know when you're gonna need an old crushed crockpot box. I even noticed she had kept the box one set of my lathe tools came in. I'm sure one day one of y'all may get a package in a strange box thats no relation to whats inside. I'd be almost willing to bet it comes from her....lol. I better hush now , she's gonna really kill me now!......Later guys


----------

